# 5x5x5 - June 9 - June 16, 2006



## pjk (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrambles:

1. R F B2 u2 b u2 r' b U2 r' u f u U2 b d2 u2 L2 r' b U2 u F' R D' d R2 b r L U B' l F' r R b2 U' D l' u' U2 l D' U' b r' F' U2 D' r2 f u b f D' U' r2 d u2
2. U' D2 l' R' D u b D2 u b f' u' R2 D2 R2 L' U2 l2 U' u B2 L2 b L U r2 D F' D2 r b2 F2 R2 L2 B d f' D2 L2 R B' F' u' d L2 u f U2 B' U B2 R2 r D2 L2 b d' f2 r f'
3. D2 U2 R2 D R L d' R r f2 R2 b d2 F2 b U2 B f R2 f L2 U' l' L d2 r2 D' l' L2 B' F d2 R B2 f' R2 F' U u' B' R' F' f l2 D f l2 d U2 f' B r' U2 b2 F2 L2 r' U2 D R
4. F2 l B L' r2 F f' U d2 B2 l u R B f2 L2 B' R U r l2 b2 u2 D L2 D2 U2 L2 B2 b D2 f' D2 d2 r' d' D' F B' U' B' l d' B2 D' L' r' B2 U2 R2 r D2 l' u2 l R' u' b2 d2 U2
5. d b2 r' L' D' f l2 R2 b L' R2 B U' f' D' B' d u B u d2 B F' R2 b D U2 f' l r U' l U2 r L2 b2 l B2 F d2 D2 F2 r2 d B2 D' u2 b R u2 R2 r' D2 L' f2 b2 u' B' U' r


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 12, 2006)

Jon Morris

2:42.74

2:38.36, (2:34.20), (2:57.73), 2:50.34, 2:39.51

Not my greatest effort.


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 13, 2006)

Average: 2:15.03
Times: 2:27.66 2:02.73 (2:34.26) (1:57.93) 2:14.69

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I made a lot of mistakes during this average :angry: . During the 2:27 and the 2:43 the centers were suddenly not solved anymore after making the first 8 edge tripples (fortunately the 3x1 rows of centers were not destroyed). And during the 2:14 I made many mistakes during the centers and also I did a wrong OLL. I was very surprised that it was still sub 2:30 (I guess pairing up the edges went very fast). But the other two solves were ok  .

Michael Fung


----------



## chiperten (Jun 14, 2006)

7:10.13

7:06.36, (7:23.30), 7:07.45, (6:51.74), 7:21.81

yea I'm not so good at it yet.


----------

